# Battery master



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

Product Information 
Automatic engine battery charging system
Works even without mains hook-up! 

Hi has anyone used one of these and are they any good and how easy are they to fit DIY or better done by a pro :?: 


Sold by leisure tech 



Christine & Dougie


----------



## worzel (Apr 12, 2007)

*Battrey Master*

Hi Christine and Dougie,

Yes the Battery Master is very good bit of kit, and only 3 wires to connect, when off hook up it works well with solar panel.

Vanbitz at Taunton will fit it for you or they will supply only.

Mike (In a very wet Devon)


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Very good fit and forget unit.
Vanbitz fitted mine but easy to fit yourself

Barrie (In a very hot Spain)


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Battery Master*

Concur with previous comments. I have had one managing 2x leisure and one engine batteries with a solar panel for almost 3 years and had no problems with low battery power.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Before it will charge you need a power source i.e solar panel

joe


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

joedenise said:


> Before it will charge you need a power source i.e solar panel
> 
> joe


Not entirely true Joe, though I know what you mean. 

Mine is used primarily to help ensure that the vehicle battery doesn't go flat.

I don't remember the exact figures, but if the vehicle battery falls a little below the charge level of the habitation battery, the Battery Master will trickle some charge from the hab to the vehicle. This uses the hab battery as a sort of backup to help maintain the vehicle battery in a good state of charge, so you don't get stuck when you want to start the engine.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

thanks dave i didnt realise that.

but whilst off hook up wild camping the leisure batteries would probably go below the vehicle battery first.

joe


----------



## Touchwood_RV (May 1, 2005)

Hi Tentless,

Concur with all the above, very easy to fit, worth every penny, have fitted one on current RV, first thing I did when we took delivery, had one on the previous (actually the same one I took it off when I swapped units!) would not be without it. Yes the RV has four massive house batteries, so they trickle the chassis battery when in storage and we are ready to go. When the batteries are of equal charge or the house batteries are below the level of the chassis batteries the unit just sits there and does nothing. When on mains or lots of solar input the unit only steals a very small amount to trickle the chassis batteries and does not starve the house batteries as a result.

Hope that helps


----------

